# Whelen Amber mini bar



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

I have for sale a brand new Whelen responder lp mini light bar it has an Amber lens and magnetic mount but can be perment mount I'm looking for 185 shipped


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It has cigarette plug?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

post a pic! yellow cover with yellow leds?


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

IMG_5456




__
Mountaineer com


__
Oct 10, 2017











  








IMG_5458




__
Mountaineer com


__
Oct 10, 2017


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck, those are nice lightbars. And $185 is a great price.


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Just found another brand new one and I may have another 

1 sold


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

where are you located?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wondered that too...be worth a drive to the Adirondacks


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

West Virginia they are easy to ship I have 1 left


----------



## Matt Camron (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello Sir, Yes I would be interested in one or two of those lightbars. I've read quite a few reviews on the Whelen Responder LED lightbars and everyone seems to really like them!


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

pmd


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

1 left


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice light... Sent you a message.


----------

